# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεόραση

## sperelos

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα . Πήρα μια θυροτηλεόραση hikvision ds kis202
Η εγκατάσταση σπίτι μου είχε ένα καλώδιο utp . Η απόσταση από την πόρτα είναι περίπου 30μετρα 
εκανα την απαιτούμενη σύνδεση αλλά δεν βλέπω να πηγαίνει τάση έξω στην μπουτονιερα . Και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι μικρή η διατομή των καλώδιων και έτσι έκανα τα ζεύγη ένα καλώδιο αλλά πάλι τίποτα . Έχεις κάποιος κάποια ιδέα τι φταίει αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να συνδέσω ενδιάμεσα κάποιο τροφοδοτικό ; 
Επίσης τα καλώδια τα μέτρησα και δεν είναι κομμένα . 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## MAIK721

According to different transmission distances among door stations and indoorstations, different RVV4 cable specifications are demanded.
Transmission Distance (TD)       RVV4 Cable Specification
TD β€ 10 m RVV4 * 0.2 mm ^2
10 m < TD β€ 30 m                     RVV4 * 0.5 mm ^2
30 m < TD β€ 50 m                     RVV4 * 0.75 mm ^2
50 m < TD β€ 100 m                   RVV4 * 1.5 mm ^2

Ωχ αλαμπουρνέζικα. Το βάζω από το μάνουαλ
IMGff.jpg

----------


## sperelos

Άρα και το ζεύγος που συνδέω εγώ δεν φτάνει ούτε τα 0.5mm
υπάρχει τρόπος χωρίς να αλλάξω καλώδιωση ;

----------


## nestoras

Οταν λες δε φτανει ταση τι εννοεις? Οτι δε φτανει καθολου ή οτι απο πχ 12V φτανουν 8V (υπο φορτιο εννοειται οτι θα πρεπει να γινει η μετρηση).

Αν δε φτανει καθολου ελεγξε συνδεσεις και καλωδιο για ωμικη συνεχεια.

Επισης, δες ποσα watt καταναλωνει η θυροτηλεοραση. Μεχρι 15W εισαι πολυ ανετος να παιξει με διαφορες μεθοδους με καλωδιο CAT5.

----------


## sperelos

Δεν φτανει Καθόλου αλλά όταν τα τσέκαρα με το buzzeraki έκλειναν κύκλωμα ; Θα το ξανά κοιτάξω αλλά αν είμαι στην διατομή λάθος πρέπει να άλλαξω καλωδίωση
5w καταναλώνει

----------


## sperelos

Τα δυο από τα 4 καλώδια που βγάζει είναι η τροφοδοσία και τα αλλά δυο που μένουν εικόνα και ήχος έτσι. ;

----------

